# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  برنامه نویس ساعتی - پروژه ای

## ar_monti@

سلام
جهت توسعه نرم افزارهای آماده به برنامه نویس ساعتی و یا پروژه ای نیازمند است. از دوستان گرامی که تخصص های زیر را دارا می باشند خواهشمند است تماس حاصل فرمایند.

مهارت های مورد نیاز : 
ASP.Net MVC ، 
JavaScript
JQuery
Entity FrameWork

آشنایی با :

TFS ، SqlServer

خواهشمند است درخواست های خود را به ایمیل montazeri-a@rena.ir  ارسال نمایید . متشکرم
تلفن تماس : 09121209312

----------

